# Awesome fest



## HoboinaTux (Apr 24, 2016)

I attended awesome fest a couple years ago in San Diego. It is fucking badass. I remember it was expensive as fuck. I however was the lucky recipient of a free motherfucking wristband yay! Anyway if anyone finds themselves around San Diego on September second through the fourth it is most definitely a wonderful festival which I believe was mostly attended by the fellow artists. They jam something like 200 bands in three days. It is split up into four different bars.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/awesomefest/


----------



## mightyb (Apr 24, 2016)

defenitly will be there


----------

